# Helson Shark Diver40 Black dial



## Citizen Tomatio (Apr 17, 2020)

*Helson Shark Diver40 Black dial*


View Advert


Looking for a Helson Shark diver 40mm in steel with black dial.

There is one on ebay but I think it's a little steep considering the condition of it




*Advertiser*

Citizen Tomatio



*Date*

29/05/20



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

